# Where to live in Granada city...



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello again, 
We are hoping to get a little help/advice from people who have lived in or around the Granada city area or those that have a good knowledge of the city.
As we start planning for our upcoming move to Granada we are looking at different areas/barrios of the city and which would suit us best. We are both quite young, I am 25 and my husband is 30, and we expect to be working in or close to the city centre. Our ideal place will be easily accessible to the centre, pretty, reasonably safe and with plenty of places to eat and drink close by. We are looking for a 2 bedroom piso or small house, nothing too expensive, less that 500 euros a month rent. So far the 2 areas that have been recommended are the Realejo and the Albacin. As far as the Albacin goes, is it a predominantly Spanish people in the area or is it predominantly Arab? The reason I ask is that we would like to be able to feel we live in 'real Spain' and really immerse ourselves in the language and culture. Although the Albacin look beautiful with it's Moroccan style architecture etc, is it like living in a little Morocco, or is the architecture where the similarity ends? Also, does the Albacin seem at all isolated from the rest of the city?
If anyone could suggest any other parts of the city that you think might work for us that would be great too! Thank you all!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a website for you to look at, it is sales, but if you click on a particular house etc, you will find the name of the local agents, who must have places to rent in that area, I should imagine you should get something fairly reasonable for 500e per month.
Granada (City) Property for sale, Granada Granada (City) Property to buy
It is a pretty good web site and gives you the chance to put in different areas as well.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful response, the website gives us a good idea about properites. I have also been looking at local rental agencies and also luquo.es (spanish version of gumtree) which has a lot of rental properties to choose from. We would really like to know about peoples experiences of the different barrios of Granada city, which are safest, most fun and all around great areas to live. We are very interested in the Albacin area due to the beautiful architecture and also have found some very affordable looking properties to rent (although we will be going out there to look for ourselves before we commit ourselves to anything online).


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Grace, I'm sure there are one or two regular posters here who live around Granada so I hope they'll see your question soon.

I can't really help you as I've only visited Granada briefly. Albacin is really pretty but very steep hills if you don't like climbing too much. Also some of it would be pedestrain only lanes if you needed parking.

Tourist guide books say the area can be a bit dodgy at night but you would need to take better advice on that.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks brocher! Good advice.


----------



## NandE (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi 
We are ex pats and lived in the albacyn, very close to the Mirador. Everything you will ever need is only a 2 minute walk away. Banks, superb medical centre, dentists, several bakeries, supermarkets, hardware stores, fish monger, Internet cafe, and a fruit and veg market almost every day. more bars, cafes and restaurants, suiting all budgets than you will ever need. There is a regular bus service from the Albacyn to the centre below, although its only a 5 minute walk down the hill, once you know the various routes. The Mirador gives you free entertainment every night . Don't be put off by the hippie or gypsey contingent. They are all very friendly and helpful. as with all cities exercise some caution at night, (during the early hours) around the albacyn's narrow winding alley ways. The main routes are normally pretty busy. Anything else you need is just a short walk down the hill into the centre. The Albacyn is like a village inside a city. We loved it! The only downside is parking....forget about owning a car, especially a decent one. All the cars in the Albacyn looked like they had partaken in a stock car event!!!


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

NandE said:


> Hi
> We are ex pats and lived in the albacyn, very close to the Mirador. Everything you will ever need is only a 2 minute walk away. Banks, superb medical centre, dentists, several bakeries, supermarkets, hardware stores, fish monger, Internet cafe, and a fruit and veg market almost every day. more bars, cafes and restaurants, suiting all budgets than you will ever need. There is a regular bus service from the Albacyn to the centre below, although its only a 5 minute walk down the hill, once you know the various routes. The Mirador gives you free entertainment every night . Don't be put off by the hippie or gypsey contingent. They are all very friendly and helpful. as with all cities exercise some caution at night, (during the early hours) around the albacyn's narrow winding alley ways. The main routes are normally pretty busy. Anything else you need is just a short walk down the hill into the centre. The Albacyn is like a village inside a city. We loved it! The only downside is parking....forget about owning a car, especially a decent one. All the cars in the Albacyn looked like they had partaken in a stock car event!!!


Thank you NandE, you make it sounds like our perfect place! We will probably not be buying a car until at least a year into our moving to Granada so that will not be a problem for now. We are really excited to go there and explore it for ourselves. Thanks for the info


----------

